# Pivo



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Penis In Vagina Orgasm.

Well thanks to @StarFires I have improved on an already great sex life with Mrs. Conan.

I have incorporated several of her suggestions and tips into my intimate interactions with my wife.

I have had terrific results and given her a g spot orgasm, a first for her, as well as generally getting better at reducing her to jelly.

We just had a very intense and satisfying session and Mrs. C started reacting and building towards a climax in a way never before seen while I was ravishing her for my pleasure.

If I would have been able to last longer, she would have exploded in a spectacular O.

The problem is that the technique and pace I was using is so stimulating and got us both so hot that I don't know that I could keep it together long enough for her to finish.

I'm looking for a way to somehow restrain my climax without reducing stimulation.

There is no way a different pace or even backing off will work.

I know my woman and once we hit the right technique and pace, it has to keep going to set the nuclear reaction off.

The only way this will work is for me to figure out how to keep it going even though it is what quickly escalates my own climax.

I can handle the physical fitness part so I'm looking for any other aid, medication or other ideas that anyone has experience with.

I won't smoke marijuana or take illegal drugs but I am open otherwise.

If anyone has had success here, I'm all ears. It would be a major check off the bucket list for this to happen for us.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Can you direct me to where the "secrets" were dished? For whatever reason, we seem to only get PIVO's once or twice a month. Rest of the time it's clitoral stimulation afterwards.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Pivo, lol. Sounds like lingo used in front of the kids.

"Would you like some pivo when we get home?" >
"Only if I get ice cream afterwards" :wink2:

-----

Would a condom not be effective?


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Penis In Vagina Orgasm.
> 
> Well thanks to @StarFires I have improved on an already great sex life with Mrs. Conan.
> 
> ...


Ok, so Starfires advice I file between **** Tracy and Sherlock in my personal NO **** file. That being said:

Lasting longer, as you hit your middle age, is an interesting exercise. You can try breathing exercises (concentrate on your breath while pumping and working it) can help. Also, you can try the Japanese six shallow then five deep (rinse and repeat). 

**** rings work well at both delaying orgasm, as well as maximizing girth (watch this, 'cause sometimes my wife finds it to be a bit much). Viagra and like drugs are good in the sense of reducing the refractory period down, in my case, to a 5-10 minutes. The second go around can be a question of actually TRYING to cum, rather than trying to not.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Pretend you’re ****ing a stranger. 
Seriously.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

AandM said:


> Ok, so Starfires advice I file between **** Tracy and Sherlock in my personal NO **** file. That being said:
> 
> Lasting longer, as you hit your middle age, is an interesting exercise. You can try breathing exercises (concentrate on your breath while pumping and working it) can help. Also, you can try the Japanese six shallow then five deep (rinse and repeat).
> 
> **** rings work well at both delaying orgasm, as well as maximizing girth (watch this, 'cause sometimes my wife finds it to be a bit much). Viagra and like drugs are good in the sense of reducing the refractory period down, in my case, to a 5-10 minutes. The second go around can be a question of actually TRYING to cum, rather than trying to not.


Thanks for the advice. @StarFires hit a dead center bullseye when it comes to Mrs. Conan. I'm sure her take isn't spot on for everyone but for us it was prophetic.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Post menopause Mrs P can’t pivo anymore  But she always encouraged me to just cum even if she wasn’t there yet because 9 out of 10 times that would send her over the top. Simul-cums are the best. (Worked the other way too.)


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Can you direct me to where the "secrets" were dished? For whatever reason, we seem to only get PIVO's once or twice a month. Rest of the time it's clitoral stimulation afterwards.


Your ahead of my game if your lady has them at all. Mrs. C never has though she has come the closest with me.

Look up StarFires and go to a couple of threads dealing with sex or infidelity and you should be able to find the posts I'm referring to.

She was a carbon copy of my wife so it is doing wonders for us.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Thanks for the advice. @StarFires hit a dead center bullseye when it comes to Mrs. Conan. I'm sure her take isn't spot on for everyone but for us it was prophetic.


Oh, hers' is absolutely good advice. Of course, my intro into sexual technique was a book written by a player in the early Seventies that a snitched from my dad's "secret" stash of books. My high school girlfriends' were appreciative of that book, even though I'm sure none of them had ever heard of it.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Thanks for the advice. @StarFires hit a dead center bullseye when it comes to Mrs. Conan. I'm sure her take isn't spot on for everyone but for us it was prophetic.


Oh, the lady knows what's she's talking about. My "file between D*ck Tracy and Sherlock in my personal NO Shiz file" is my personal way of saying 'No Sh9t'. I think it rather clever, and use it wherever I can.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

AandM said:


> Oh, the lady knows what's she's talking about. My "file between D*ck Tracy and Sherlock in my personal NO Shiz file" is my personal way of saying 'No Sh9t'. I think it rather clever, and use it wherever I can.


I thought the first part of your post was praise but due to a lot of **** I wasn't certain.:grin2:


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

It is interesting to note that ur men sit and discuss how to give us orgasms. 

Hope they then come home and practice what they have learnt and perfect it. For some of us, Just apply the TOCAO (tongue on clitoral area orgasm) for a while longer then offer the PiV and not worry about her O since she has already had it. 

The only issue with this plan is that some of us can only bear it occasionally. I could not have it regularly. Its too intense. Fine with PIVO though bit like PIV too.

Do not kill yourself to achieve an O. It is not always necessary. Its still very nice without it. I do not think I am alone in saying that.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MaiChi said:


> It is interesting to note that ur men sit and discuss how to give us orgasms.
> 
> Hope they then come home and practice what they have learnt and perfect it. For some of us, Just apply the TOCAO (tongue on clitoral area orgasm) for a while longer then offer the PiV and not worry about her O since she has already had it.
> 
> ...


I'm actually asking men or women about it and I definitely agree with you about sex in general and orgasms as well.

I do have a goal of getting Mrs. C to the O zone during intercourse however because it would be wonderful for both of us and I see us getting closer to it. I believe it is obtainable for us.


----------



## StuckInLove (Jun 6, 2017)

Can someone forward me to this Starfires advice that was so helpful? Granted, I have no problem giving my wife great PIVO's, I always want to improve them!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

StuckInLove said:


> Can someone forward me to this Starfires advice that was so helpful? Granted, I have no problem giving my wife great PIVO's, I always want to improve them!


Look up StarFires and several threads she featured in will pop up.

Look into the ones that deal with infidelity and sex in marriage posted by men.

She gave some good insight in those threads.

Been damn solid for us. Mrs. C has never had a g spot O until I went with StarFire's advice and I think we are getting close to a pivo.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Look up StarFires and several threads she featured in will pop up.
> Look into the ones that deal with infidelity and sex in marriage posted by men.
> She gave some good insight in those threads.
> Been damn solid for us. Mrs. C has never had a g spot O until I went with StarFire's advice and I think we are getting close to a pivo.


Hope starfires and others do not mind, but the following may be what several seem to be searching for--long and not edited from her original:

Starfires 1-5-2019 QUALITY of sex in marriage
Frustrated_Hubby
You say this has been bothering you, and that's a good thing because it means there is hope for you. So, I need you to listen to me. Listen very carefully and take what I say to heart because you received some really, incredibly, unbelievably insane responses here. 

DO.NOT.LISTEN.TO.THEM! And here's why......

1. You don't know what you're doing. It's just that simple. Don't take that offensively. Many guys don't know what they are doing, and so, like you, they have to wonder if their partner is getting pleased. If you knew what you were doing, you wouldn't have to wonder about it because a woman's orgasm ordinarily is not by happenstance. Her orgasm shouldn't be something you have to wonder about because you should know for certain. Her orgasms should be deliberate acts on your part, meaning you should be making sure to bring her to orgasm before you orgasm. And in order to make sure, then you have to know how to do it. For you to be wondering about it means it's not something you take care of before yours because you don't know how. I'm sure you've heard the running joke about men, who, after they are done, turn to the woman and ask "Was it good for you?" Well, that's who you sound like. I'm going to assume you have also heard the saying "She cums first" (probably took it as "She comes first"). Well, what do you think that means? It means you have to MAKE her cum.
Sometimes she is into it, most times not that much. Sometimes she orgasms, sometimes not.
Your wife is not into it sometimes and sometimes not. She's never into it. She doesn't orgasm sometimes and sometimes not. She never orgasms. A lot of women fake it. Some women fake it because they don't know what it's really like. Some women fake it because it feels nice but neither she nor the man know how to keep the feeling going. Some women fake it because she feels that if he thinks she's enjoying it, then it's more pleasurable for him, so they fake for his enjoyment. Some women fake it because it makes him cum faster, so they do it just to get it over with because they are bored and don't want to lay there forever pretending to enjoy it.

Your job is to get her into it. Your job is to MAKE her orgasm. That doesn't mean you're supposed to make her orgasm against her will. That wouldn't be possible. It means her orgasm is supposed to be the result of your deliberate actions and skills that you employ for the sole purpose of pleasuring her and bringing her to orgasm. You have to work toward her orgasm first. She might not be in the mood for sex but once sex begins, you should be able to make her enjoy it EVERY time. 

Humping her and cumming and then wondering if it was good for her does not cut it. The way you are built (the glans and frenulum areas of your penis) makes sex pleasurable just because you're in the act of intercourse. Therefore, the friction created by humping is automatically pleasurable for you. But obviously women are built differently. There is nothing, no sensitive area, inside your wife's vagina that responds to friction, so humping her is only for your own pleasure. You cannot think, wonder, or even hope that she's enjoying it just because you are enjoying it.

What your wife has are erogenous zones. They are areas in her vagina that respond to pressure, not friction. There are several of them, you can look up the others but the two easiest ones are the A-spot and the G-spot. The A-spot is located deep within. Some men are not large/long enough to reach that one. If you are, then you have to find it. You have to focus on pleasing her by stimulating her A-spot, and you have to last until she reaches orgasm, so if you cannot control your orgasms you need to get busy working on lasting longer. Her A-spot is not difficult to find. Instead of humping, take your time and penetrate all the way in (don't be painful, but I don't know how big you are), apply pressure for a couple seconds or three, and then retreat for a second. Then do it again, again, and again. This creates passion and ecstasy in her, and you will notice in her breathing and possibly moaning. After a short while, you can speed up a little bit at a time, but remember you're applying pressure, not humping, so you don't want to withdraw too far away. After a while, you can start gently pumping. Do this by applying pressure all the while but in very short spurts. Don't withdraw into a hump. Just stay deep and gently pumping. She probably won't orgasm quickly, so you have to be able to last. When she does orgasm, it will be explosive, and then you can cum along with her. If you can't last and you cum before she does, she will be extremely frustrated, and you will be the worst lover ever lol. Remember "She cums first."

But not to worry if you are not large enough to reach her A-spot because her G-spot (this is not her clitoris contrary to popular belief) is much closer and easier to access. A man of any size and length can stimulate a woman's G-spot and bring her to explosive orgasm. You just need to know how to locate it. Just like men are built in different lengths and sizes, women are too, so the G-spot is not in the exact same place for every woman. It's in the exact area but not the same spot. For some, it's only about an inch inside her vagina. It might be 1.5 or 2 inches inside for others. The roof of your mouth is very ridgy. Use your first two fingers to locate her G-spot on the roof just past the opening of her vagina. It's a ridgy area similar to the roof of your mouth. Once you find it, crook your fingers (like you're telling someone to come here) and rub the area while applying pressure. She will love it. Do it until she orgasms. And, now that you know where her G-spot is located, you can also bring her to orgasm with your penis. For easiest access, place her feet on your shoulders with her knees bent. Enter her no further than where her G-spot is located and pump. The G-spot demands a good amount of pressure, so don't pump too gently but don't hurt her either. Even more pleasurable is if you apply pressure in long strokes and build up to pumping as I described in stimulating her A-spot. Don't be surprised if she ejaculates during her explosive orgasm. Just do not think it's urine. She is not peeing on you. G-spot orgasms often make a woman ejaculate a warm fluid.

If you don't go down on your wife, then shame on you because you should. If you do go down on her and are not bringing her to orgasm every single time, then you're not doing it right and just need to know how to do it properly. First off - do not flick your tongue. A lot of men think they are doing something by flicking her clit with their tongue, but that is nothing but annoying. Also, don't concentrate on her clit for too long at a time. Teasing is best initially. Her clitoris is much like the head of your penis but even more sensitive. Right at the base of her clit is the spot similar to your frenulum but much more sensitive. The length of area between the clit and vaginal opening is also sensitive and responds very well to pressure. Use your tongue (or your fingers if you refuse to go down on her) to stimulate these areas and bring her to orgasm. Gently suck and play with her clit with your tongue but concentrate mostly on the areas beneath it, and then go back to the clit. When you're ready to make her cum, the way to suck on her clit is to encompass it with your lips and suck with your lips pursed as if drinking from a straw. 

All the while, you will be driving her crazy, and she'll try to get away from you. But don't let her. Stay with her and make her scream. She will love every moment. During her actual orgasm, she will probably go quiet and won't make a sound, but don't stop until she pushes your head away. She will push you away after the orgasm because her clit will become too extremely sensitive to touch. After you get comfortable doing this over time, you might want to play dirty sometimes and not let her push your head away. I had a boyfriend do this to me before. After many months of us making love and getting accustomed to each other's routines, I wasn't expecting that he wouldn't let me push him away this particular time. He kept sucking on me, and I kept trying to get rid of him. I started screaming at him (angrily) because I was too sensitive and couldn't bear it, but he kept at it and before I knew it, I was screaming in ecstasy within just a few short moments. It felt better than the first time and my second orgasm was a LOT stronger. After I came, we both started laughing. He was quite proud of himself for tricking me, and I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Now you know several ways to make your wife orgasm. You won't have to wonder or worry about her pleasure anymore.


2. 
We have talked about things. She tells me I think to much about it. She tells me everything is fine. She tells me it's ok.
It's not okay. Under no circumstances is it okay. No matter what she says, it is NOT okay. Women say "it's fine" and "it's okay" and "don't worry about it" when they don't know how to talk about it. They don't know how to talk about it because they don't know what to say. Pleasure from sex is easy for you. As you can see from what I explained above, it's much more complicated for women. We don't know how to talk about it or what to say until we learn about our body and learn what pleases us, and we don't learn until those pleasing things happen to us and we see how our body responds to them. They don't happen to us until we are with a man who is knowledgeable and skilled at pleasing us. Up to that point, we have no idea what pleases us until it actually happens. A very good example is how many women (including lots of women on this board) say they don't or can't have vaginal orgasms. They think the only way they can orgasm is by clitoris stimulation, but those are the only orgasms they've ever had. It doesn't mean they can't have vaginal orgasms. They simply don't know they can because they never had one. If they were with a guy who knew how to make them orgasm vaginally, they would see it's not impossible.

That's why your wife won't talk about it. She doesn't know how you can please her any more than you know how to please her because you haven't done it, so the subject is a source of discomfort for her. She wants to be pleased and she wants to orgasm. She just doesn't know how to make those things happen and doesn't know what you can do to make them happen, so she has no idea what to tell you. So far, she probably feels like sex is mainly for men to enjoy. She's likely wondering what all the hullabaloo is about from the female side of things. So, she goes through the motions for your sake and for your pleasure, and she puts you off any attempt at discussion. 

We learn about sex and orgasm from men we are intimate with. The more experienced and skillful the man is, the more we learn about our sexual pleasure. That means her orgasms are up to you. You have to get better in bed without her help because she doesn't know how to help you. I gave you some surefire methods, but you should google and research because there's still a lot more you can learn. Just don't make the mistake of thinking you can learn anything from porno videos. Pornography is the antithesis of female pleasure. You can't learn anything from pornography except how to disrespect your wife in the worst ways. And then, don't be surprised if she starts making excuses not to have sex with you.

Sorry I wrote so much but you needed this education.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks @sunsetmist

Might not be for everyone but much of it was spot on for Mrs. C.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

MaiChi said:


> It is interesting to note that ur men sit and discuss how to give us orgasms.
> 
> Hope they then come home and practice what they have learnt and perfect it. For some of us, Just apply the TOCAO (tongue on clitoral area orgasm) for a while longer then offer the PiV and not worry about her O since she has already had it.
> 
> ...


As to your second point, all women and all men are different. For example, my wife *doesn't* want oral most times we have sex. Do I suck at it (hah! yes, of course!) , no. She simply finds kissing throughout to be preferable, and she can't stand the taste of herself. Me? Do I like blowjobs? Yes! Do I want them every time? No, not even most times. Why? I really couldn't tell you. See, preferences.

As to your first point, us big strong men mansplaining how to sex to the little wimmens, makes me think that you didn't read the original post. Here is some of it:



conanhub said:


> I'm looking for a way to somehow restrain my climax without reducing stimulation.
> 
> There is no way a different pace or even backing off will work.


That was a man asking how to last longer, while maintaining a <too> stimulating pace. Now, women can offer second-hand advice as to how last longer, but only another man can offer advice as to what has worked for him in taming his ****. It's sort of like I enjoy being blown, but would not be able to offer advice on how not to gag, never having sucked a ****.

Also, I have to admit not having fully read conanhub's request. One piece of advice I offered was changing the variance of the depth of stroke, and that might not work in his case. Also, I left out another possible venue, due to the risk of side effects. SSRI's are notorious for delaying - and sometime preventing - ejaculation. A physician friend of mine tells me that he gets frequent requests from soon-to-be newlywed men for a short subscription prior to the honeymoon trip.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Can you direct me to where the "secrets" were dished? For whatever reason, we seem to only get PIVO's once or twice a month. Rest of the time it's clitoral stimulation afterwards.


For ME, clit stim before and during, with an O or 2 first, actually gets me closer to there for PIV. Then it comes!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

MaiChi said:


> It is interesting to note that ur men sit and discuss how to give us orgasms.
> 
> Hope they then come home and practice what they have learnt and perfect it. For some of us, Just apply the TOCAO (tongue on clitoral area orgasm) for a while longer then offer the PiV and not worry about her O since she has already had it.
> 
> ...


I am so grateful my husband does not agree with this advice! Pushing through too intense leads to MIND BLOWING O's. Different O's are amazing. Sure sex is nice without. But if you can have it with, why not!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> I am so grateful my husband does not agree with this advice! Pushing through too intense leads to MIND BLOWING O's. Different O's are amazing. Sure sex is nice without. But if you can have it with, why not!!


Thank you!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> For ME, clit stim before and during, with an O or 2 first, actually gets me closer to there for PIV. Then it comes!


If I can provide attention to her breasts, then PIVO is a guarantee. Same if I can get access to the clit. Unfortunately if her breasts feel sensitive then I can't play with them to give her more stimulation. Also, she more so than not doesn't want to be touched on her clit during the act. Seems like when we have an intense encounter, she'll have a big O and will then need days to "recharge" in her own words. She's not multi-orgasmic. It's one and done.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

MaiChi said:


> It is interesting to note that ur men sit and discuss how to give us orgasms.
> 
> Hope they then come home and practice what they have learnt and perfect it. For some of us, Just apply the TOCAO (tongue on clitoral area orgasm) for a while longer then offer the PiV and not worry about her O since she has already had it.
> 
> ...


I loved to give oral. Unfortunately for us, my wife oral no longer feels good to her after giving birth to our 3rd child.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I loved to give oral. Unfortunately for us, my wife oral no longer feels good to her after giving birth to our 3rd child.


That's unfortunate  May I ask if there was anything notable about the delivery? Anything that differentiated it from the birth of your other children?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I loved to give oral. Unfortunately for us, my wife oral no longer feels good to her after giving birth to our 3rd child.


That was my situation also. 
But mine was with a little variant.
Unfortunately for us, my wifes oral no longer feels good when I did it to her after giving birth to our 3rd child, but with the OM was fine.

Starfire is right on with her advice and I am doing these things with my new AWESOME gf. Life's good!!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

BioFury said:


> That's unfortunate  May I ask if there was anything notable about the delivery? Anything that differentiated it from the birth of your other children?


Birth went pretty fast with no complications. Vaginal birth, no episiotomy (had this with previous 2 births), and 3rd child was the biggest. Only real differences of note aside from an otherwise normal delivery.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

Is this the one you are talking about?

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/431105-there-way-improve-stamina.html

HERO and Lesbian Spoon?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Tron said:


> Is this the one you are talking about?
> 
> https://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/431105-there-way-improve-stamina.html
> 
> HERO and Lesbian Spoon?


The only thing that is going to work for us will be something that keeps my climax from happening without reducing stimulation at all.

I need to be hot and stay that way for significantly longer than I am usually capable of.

She was definitely getting pushed to a climax and she would have reached her peak if I hadn't reached mine first.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> The only thing that is going to work for us will be something that keeps my climax from happening without reducing stimulation at all.
> 
> I need to be hot and stay that way for significantly longer than I am usually capable of.
> 
> She was definitely getting pushed to a climax and she would have reached her peak if I hadn't reached mine first.


No reduction of penile stimulation is needed... in order to preserve the zealous nature of your ministrations?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BioFury said:


> No reduction of penile stimulation is needed... in order to preserve the zealous nature of your ministrations?


There is definitely a chain of events and chemistry that need to happen for her.

She starts getting there when I am in near full barbarian mode and ravishing her at near fever pitch.

It is so intense and I have to be in a very certain mind set. Conversation isn't even possible because it is pure animal passion that does it for her. Just taking her for my own pleasure.

She responds very well to it but, by it's very nature, it is me flat out taking her for my own gratification and that makes it hard to last long enough to push her over the edge.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Tantric may be your friend--since your control needs to extend, but you may mess up near perfection otherwise...

Meanwhile, she needs to work on her brain/mind images, she can enhance--not thought, but mostly emotion into the fantasy...'til it is no longer fantasy.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Conanhub, so funny how we women just love being ravaged sometimes lol. Sorry I can't help, and I asked hubby but he can't help either. The man is a control anomaly, and his releases are deliberate. He decides when to release, and his strokes and everything are very different in those moments. And like NobodySpecial indicated, those moments feel especially good to your wife, and then her heightened pleasure accelerates your pleasure even more. So, maybe, as a suggestion, try repeating everything you've done, while wearing two condoms to decrease your sensitivity. Have you tried that? It means you have to kind of fake it a little bit. You're hopefully a good actor. :wink2:

Congrats on her newly-discovered G-spot orgasms. Bravo to you! Your post about that, as well as so nearly bringing her to A-spot orgasms, just might serve as testimony to some women who don't know and don't think they CAN have vaginal orgasms. 

As another suggestion, perhaps she could try straddling you if you guys have not purposed that position before. There are lots of women who are able to orgasm while on top. They say it's because they are the one in control, so they know when and where it feels good to them. Your wife has very nearly reached vaginal orgasm, so she now knows it can be achieved, so maybe she could try being on top and see what happens. Being on top was always very uncomfortable (kind of painful) for me, so I was never able to get into it, but being on top with my back to him works much better. Or, straddling him while he is in a sitting position (not laying down on his back) and wrapping my legs around him also works really well.

Additionally, the time of month just might make a significant difference. I never tried to do the un-scientific calculations to make any determinations, but I did notice over the years (before menopause) that I was more receptive certain times of the month. Like I said, I never tried to figure it out, so I don't know if it was before, during, or after ovulation that I was able to orgasm faster. It was the opposite times that I was less sensitive or sex might even have been a little painful. It was like my organs had shifted around during that time and seemed to get in the way or something. You may or may not want to take notice of that. Moreover, a woman (most women anyway) is particularly horny the first day of her menses (you might have noticed) and sometimes the day before, so catch her the day before if you're familiar with her calendar. Oh, and one last thing, clitoris stimulation and/or orgasm before intercourse makes intercourse feel even better than it already does. So that's a good hint if you didn't already employ that along with your new techniques. I'm just trying to think of things that might help you to help her along so you don't have to try to last quite as long. 

I'm just now coming back after my two-week banishment, so I hope you're still checking this thread. Let us know if any of these are helpful.



MaiChi said:


> It is interesting to note that ur men sit and discuss how to give us orgasms.
> 
> Hope they then come home and practice what they have learnt and perfect it. For some of us, Just apply the TOCAO (tongue on clitoral area orgasm) for a while longer then offer the PiV and not worry about her O since she has already had it.
> 
> ...


Yikes. That's distressing.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> I can handle the physical fitness part so I'm looking for any other aid, medication or other ideas that anyone has experience with.
> 
> I won't smoke marijuana or take illegal drugs but I am open otherwise.


This reminded me of ginseng gum I used to chew before sex. *This stuff* really works. It's been many years since I had any but it was amazing and works lightning fast. I would chew a stick or two (at the same time) and in about 20 minutes, my body was so sensitive and sex was SOOO good I could hardly stand it. And from behind was just unreal. Your wife will hardly be able to control herself.

The suggestion for the ginseng gum is not for you but for your wife to chew. I recommend the brand in the link because it's the only one I ever tried and I know it works. I can't vouch for any others. But, as I stated, I haven't had any in many years, so I hope it's still the same. I first purchased it in the 5-piece packs at local gas stations (urban city convenient stores that is). They usually have small vials of ginseng extract and many of them also sold the packs of gum. I don't see the gum around anymore, but I saw that Amazon sells it. It would seem that the vial of liquid extract would be effective, but they weren't nearly as effective nor did they manifest as quickly as the gum.

Ginseng is known to be an aphrodisiac, but I think that term is, or can be, a little bit confusing. I thought it meant something that increases libido (makes a person horny), but that's not the way ginseng works. Ginseng is a mild stimulant that perks or wakens the organs and nerve endings, making a person more sensitive, so they feel things more intensely. I doubt it will make your wife feel any particular need to have sex (or maybe she [and you] will get lucky in that way. I only know it doesn't make me horny), but it will make sex even more pleasurable because she will feel it in ways she never felt it before. The sensations will be stronger, so maybe she will climax faster.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks @StarFires

The ginseng gum, or any ginseng product, will work good with us because she has bought ginseng products before and won't be suspicious.

I can't let her know what I'm up to LoL!


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Thanks @StarFires
> 
> The ginseng gum, or any ginseng product, will work good with us because she has bought ginseng products before and won't be suspicious.
> 
> I can't let her know what I'm up to LoL!


Well, okay but consider that your secrecy might get a little tricky because I don't know how long it lasts. I only know it works in about 20 or minutes and lasted through our lovemaking sessions. So, how do you think you'd be able to get her to chew shortly before a session? I don't know of its efficacy 2 or 3 hours after chewing.

Could also backfire on you because ginseng gum is an acquired taste. It's not unpleasant at all, just different, very different from anything she's ever consumed before. And it's likely stronger than other ginseng products like teas or extracts considering she has to keep it in her mouth to chew on a few minutes, as opposed to something she would otherwise just sip and swallow. It was too strong for me at first, so I spit it out rather quickly. I can't say why I kept trying it except that I did like the taste, I just couldn't take the strength. I initially purchased it just because it was ginseng and soon became accustomed to the strength and could also chew 2 sticks at a time, but it was later just by happenstance that I discovered it to be a sexually-enhancing aid. 

What I'm thinking is that if my boyfriend at the time had casually offered me the gum, his attempt to enhance my sexual pleasure would have failed because I wouldn't have chewed much of it at all. But if he had offered and told me what it was for, I would probably have endured the momentary torcher lol in order to get the effects.

However you go about it, make sure she chews it for a few minutes. And then you have to, you just have to, let me know how it went. I'm curious to know if it still works. So many products on the market have diminished in size and/or effectiveness. The last time I had the gum was in 1997 and 22 years is a looooong time.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

She is very use to ginseng and has chewed ginseng gum often.

She also has reactive desire and does not turn me down for sex ever.

I can get her motor running quickly to the point she has almost taken her clothes off in odd places, like the bathroom at my grandparent's house one time.😉

She really is very much like you describe and only knows what she wants after I have done it to her.

We have had only limited success when we discuss a plan for a certain sex technique.

She can't think about it. She has to be swept up in it.

I will clue her in once we have given it a go.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Oh my stars, you're right that your wife and I are nearly identical. Thing is, so many women are just like us.

Good luck with the gum. And you just gotta let me know how it goes.
Then again, maybe I don't need to know ...... errr for his sake lol. He and I are having a very enjoyable menopause all by itself. Don't suppose I should render the poor man to begging for mercy.

BTW, I mentioned he is a control anomaly. I used to ask him about that but he wasn't able to explain how he does it. I knew another guy who was the same (the boyfriend that I mentioned above) who also couldn't explain it. I don't believe either of them, so maybe you guys are like us women and don't like talking about some things.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

StarFires said:


> BTW, I mentioned he is a control anomaly. I used to ask him about that but he wasn't able to explain how he does it. I knew another guy who was the same (the boyfriend that I mentioned above) who also couldn't explain it. I don't believe either of them, so maybe you guys are like us women and don't like talking about some things.


Control anomaly???


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Yeah, his control is almost unheard of. As long as he is the one in control, he never loses control. What you posted about here, for example, is very normal but not a problem for him. When he decides to release, or when I ask him to, it's like he flips a switch and becomes a different person.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

@StarFires, I think it was you that mentioned at Toca (tongue on clitoris?) Method for oral sex? I think I read that here. Is there a link for that?


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Lila said:


> @StarFires, I think it was you that mentioned at Toca (tongue on clitoris?) Method for oral sex? I think I read that here. Is there a link for that?


Hi Lila, SunsetMist posted it in this thread at the top of the second page *here*.

I'm glad you want to read over it again and hopefully share it with your guy. And, just in case you're interested in knowing, what I wrote was a description of what made me, for the first and only time by oral sex, literally explode and soak the bed. It was also the first time I screamed through an orgasm, instead of tensing up and going silent. My boyfriend at the time (the same guy in the story that wouldn't let me push his head away on a different occasion) was really good at it anyway but something in the way he was doing it this one particular time made me realize something that would have made it perfect if only he knew about it in those moments. Well, I sure wasn't about to stop him in order to give him instructions, and I wasn't normally comfortable with instructing anyway but the day after that session, I decided to make a request of him. I asked him to concentrate mostly on the area directly beneath and then play with the clit periodically and at the end when he was ready to make me climax. He did it even better than I could have imagined. He and I broke up shortly after, so that's why it never happened again, and I never made that specific request of anyone else. I just wanted to give you an idea of what you are in for if your guy employs that method. LOL


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

StarFires said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > @StarFires, I think it was you that mentioned at Toca (tongue on clitoris?) Method for oral sex? I think I read that here. Is there a link for that?
> ...


Thanks @StarFires. @MaiChi was the one that mentioned TOCAO. Not sure if it's a technique. 

Anyway, thank you for emphasizing the sensitivity of the clit and to avoid lifting the hood and hitting it directly. I don't orgasm from oral sex, at least I haven't since my first boyfriend way back when I was 18. I'm really, really sensitive and although gentle orals feels awesome, direct contact with my clit is not pleasant.....at all. I call them zingers. Trying to explain that to my ex husband just frustrated him. 

What feels good to me is flat tongue pressure while doing the "tongue wave". The tip touches the base while the hood gets pressure and motion but not enough to move the hood. That's the best way I can explain it which you can imagine comes through as a foreign language to most men who have been taught that flicking and sucking and poking the clit is the way to ring an orgasm out of her. I cringe writing that.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Lila said:


> Thanks @StarFires. @MaiChi was the one that mentioned TOCAO. Not sure if it's a technique.
> 
> Anyway, thank you for emphasizing the sensitivity of the clit and to avoid lifting the hood and hitting it directly. I don't orgasm from oral sex, at least I haven't since my first boyfriend way back when I was 18. I'm really, really sensitive and although gentle orals feels awesome, direct contact with my clit is not pleasant.....at all. I call them zingers. Trying to explain that to my ex husband just frustrated him.
> 
> What feels good to me is flat tongue pressure while doing the "tongue wave". The tip touches the base while the hood gets pressure and motion but not enough to move the hood. That's the best way I can explain it which you can imagine comes through as a foreign language to most men who have been taught that flicking and sucking and poking the clit is the way to ring an orgasm out of her. I cringe writing that.


You are a rare jewel, Lila. Yeah, I hate the flicking and poking, but gently sucking is necessary for most women. A guy just has to appreciate your uniqueness.

I had to look up tongue wave and found some demonstrations on YouTube. I can't do that and didn't know it could be done lol, but I didn't find any information on TOCAO though. I tried to fashion an explanation a guy just might better understand since I don't imagine many men know what a woman's hood is or where the base is located. I came up flat, but if you google "clitoris" and use the images to show a guy what you mean, perhaps they could better understand with visual aids. I'm also wondering if a mint in his mouth would work better for you since the mint flavor would desensitize you some. It could possibly serve as the middle ground buffer between his anxiety of trying not to touch directly on your clit and your extreme sensitivity when he accidentally does. I bet peppermint would work well for you since I absolutely hate its semi-numbing effect.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Lila said:


> What feels good to me is flat tongue pressure while doing the "tongue wave". The tip touches the base while the hood gets pressure and motion but not enough to move the hood. That's the best way I can explain it which you can imagine comes through as a foreign language to most men who have been taught that flicking and sucking and poking the clit is the way to ring an orgasm out of her. I cringe writing that.


I remember watching an HBO special (or something like that) where a famous actress was giving dating advice to a guy and how to behave, so they went out for ice cream. She asked him to pay attention to how people eat ice cream. She asked if he had ever eaten ice cream by flicking, sucking, or poking at it with his tongue (something like that), and he quickly observed that, "no I do not!" The actress claimed, "well women do not like to be eaten like that either! Women want a man's tongue nice, relaxed, and almost perfectly flat while gently licking."

So @Lila if you ever need to explain things to a guy in language we can actually understand, simply go out together for some ice cream cones! 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

On another board, I've often heard of the A Spot Orgasm referred to as the Cul De Sac orgasm. It's been described by men as feeling like little kisses on the tip of the glans. Like StarFires says, it doesn't happen immediately but it does produce an orgasm. 

Like someone else in this thread mentioned, everyone has different anatomy. Not every man will be able to reach the CDS. Not every woman will be shaped internally in a way to be able to receive this type of stimulation. Some people have said they believe this just the gland pressing into the opening of the cervix and that's why it feels like little kisses. I don't know female anatomy well enough to know if this is true or not.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Jus260 said:


> On another board, I've often heard of the A Spot Orgasm referred to as the Cul De Sac orgasm. It's been described by men as feeling like little kisses on the tip of the glans. Like StarFires says, it doesn't happen immediately but it does produce an orgasm.
> 
> Like someone else in this thread mentioned, everyone has different anatomy. Not every man will be able to reach the CDS. Not every woman will be shaped internally in a way to be able to receive this type of stimulation. Some people have said they believe this just the gland pressing into the opening of the cervix and that's why it feels like little kisses. I don't know female anatomy well enough to know if this is true or not.


It is working for my Mrs. We got even closer the other night.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I will say that I can't thank @StarFires enough for her very accurate and detailed instructions about female anatomy and technique to be used.

It is extremely satisfying to be inside my wife, driving her powerfully towards the cliff.

I love seeing her O face and hearing her groans and gasps in my ear as she approaches it.

We are almost there!:grin2:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Conan, don't know if anyone else has mentioned it, but a side effect of even a small dose of sildenafil (Viagra) is delayed ejaculation.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Deejo said:


> Conan, don't know if anyone else has mentioned it, but a side effect of even a small dose of sildenafil (Viagra) is delayed ejaculation.


Are there any bad side effects?

My heart took a hit this year and I'm just being cautious.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Deejo said:


> Conan, don't know if anyone else has mentioned it, but a side effect of even a small dose of sildenafil (Viagra) is delayed ejaculation.


Just checked and it wouldn't appear to be a problem for me.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> The only thing that is going to work for us will be something that keeps my climax from happening without reducing stimulation at all.
> 
> I need to be hot and stay that way for significantly longer than I am usually capable of.
> 
> She was definitely getting pushed to a climax and she would have reached her peak if I hadn't reached mine first.


This is the second time I'm typing this because my phone crashed during the first post and I lost the entire thing. 

I know a few people suggested Tantra as an option for PE but I didn't see anyone list any specifics. Everyone knows how to do a normal kegal for pelvic floor strengthening but there are 3 or 4 different types of kegel exercises to balance the pelvic floor. I'm not saying this is what happened to you but masturbation can cause pelvic floor imbalance. If you are like me and you spent the last 30 years destroying your **** to porn, things can end up out of wack. 

The front reverse kegel is supposed to be able to strenghthen the muscle than brings things into balance. The problem is it can be difficult to isolate the muscle. I read one guy who thought it was a stupid exercise at first but two weeks later, he said this **** works. Some people have better luck standing or laying down. Some can't do it without an erection.


Here is a qote that explains the differences between the exercises.



> 1.Kegel movement
> 
> Kegel is movement done by clenching and then relaxing the muscles just behind testicles and between the testicles and anus. While clenching anus muscles should move as little as possible or (at the lather stages) not at all.
> 
> ...


I also read about a guy who did too many front reverse kegels to the point where the muscle closed everything off and he couldn't finish during sex. He had too much control. His balance swung in the opposite direction.



> Pelvic floor balance is of paramount importance, it affects both erection quality and ejaculatory control. In order to avoid creating an imbalanced, or tense, pelvic floor you will need to do reverse kegels. Since we are hoping to maintain balance, you should try to do an equal amount of kegels and reverse kegels.


I'm sure I included more the first time I typed this but I can't remember what's missing.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yay, a penis thread!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yay, a penis thread!


LoL! Yup and this one is doing it's job in a vajajay!:grin2:


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> I will say that I can't thank @StarFires enough for her very accurate and detailed instructions about female anatomy and technique to be used.
> 
> It is extremely satisfying to be inside my wife, driving her powerfully towards the cliff.
> 
> ...


You found a technique or strategy that's working better? Or you're trying and failing to think of baseball? :grin2:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BioFury said:


> You found a technique or strategy that's working better? Or you're trying and failing to think of baseball? :grin2:


Strategy and technique. I can last for almost an hour if I want to but my lady gets worn out. I also have fast refractory.

Nope this is a case of a tricky vajajay that has to be treated just right in the right amount of time and the technique is stimulating in the extreme for me.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Conan, some thoughts on keeping up the P long enough to do the VO...

Wear a condom? Take it off once you know you’re in home stretch so that you get back the full feeling?

Try those numbing lubes? There are ones specifically to help you last longer.

I know people may not agree with this one but...you know those weird “men’s performance” nutrient pills, like they have at the check stand of a 7-11 sometimes? Well, those things actually work. Getting the dose right is weird, but it can happen. For guys I’ve been with, it’s not worth it to get a whole prescription for viagra just to use it once in awhile so we started trying those weird supplements.

Maybe they have some at GNC that are more trustworthy. I’m just saying, they do work.

On the other hand, if you can get any viagra, hell’s yeah, use it! You’ll love it! Just start with half of one. My ex did not really have issues with ED, but sometimes after long sessions he would get too tired to maintain it at full mast. With viagra or the over the counter things, he was Superman all through it, and it seemed to affect him positively the next day, too. That meant we could take a quick break, boner still alive and ready, get a drink of water and cool down....then back at it and boner doesn’t miss a beat.

And on that note...can you stop and start or go slow then quick? Or does it require a constant rhythm? I’m sorry I didn’t go back far enough to read that part. For me, I can definitely stop and start, picking up almost exactly where my body left off. Not sure if that’s common or uncommon.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Conan, some thoughts on keeping up the P long enough to do the VO...
> 
> Wear a condom? Take it off once you know you’re in home stretch so that you get back the full feeling?
> 
> ...


That is good information about the cheesy performance enhancers. I'll give them a try.

The tricky part is Mrs. C has to be taken at a very intense pace. She gets stopped and it goes away. Might change after she has the big PIVO but she responds best to me just driving into her with a pretty demanding, not fast but very deep and rythmic, thrusting. The problem I'm having is she is a little thing and whatever is up there, cervix maybe, is pressing very nicely against my head and that, combined with me pretty much just ravaging her, sets me off a little too early.

Last time she got a lot closer.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Conan, some thoughts on keeping up the P long enough to do the VO...
> ...


Gotcha.

Yeah check GNC first. And whichever ones you buy, follow the directions (they are all different). If you don’t follow the directions it can give you a headache or stomach ache (like any supplements).


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Just checked and it wouldn't appear to be a problem for me.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!


I take Rovatio (which is the tradename for Viagra when used for pulmonary hypertension) to treat Raynauds, which turns my hands to ice. My wife didn't like the touch of Mr. Freeze. I don't need it for sex, and in fact prefer sex without it because it reduces sensitivity a bit and my wife isn't into marathon sessions. But for you, it sounds like it might work well. You don't need much.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> Strategy and technique.





ConanHub said:


> Last time she got a lot closer.


So you've started being able to last longer doing the technique? Or she's getting closer for indeterminate reasons?


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> That is good information about the cheesy performance enhancers. I'll give them a try.
> 
> The tricky part is Mrs. C has to be taken at a very intense pace. She gets stopped and it goes away. Might change after she has the big PIVO but she responds best to me just driving into her with a pretty demanding, not fast but very deep and rythmic, thrusting. The problem I'm having is she is a little thing and whatever is up there, cervix maybe, is pressing very nicely against my head and that, combined with me pretty much just ravaging her, sets me off a little too early.
> 
> Last time she got a lot closer.


Stay the hell away from the numbing ****. All it will do is force you to wear a condom over the _LIDOCAINE _and, assuming you can keep it up, ruin _*YOUR*_ orgasm.

What is your refractory period like? In the mornings (dark-thirty), I'll nail Mrs. AandM once for 5-10 minutes ( not including foreplay ), then 10-15 minutes later, for 1/2 hour or so of really hard, fast thrusting. Talking about eyes-rolling-in-the-back-of-the-head, whispering, god, **** AandM ( we have kids, ok? )!

Second time can be the charm.

I don't know about you, but I'm in my mid-forties, and my sap _really_ rises in the early A.M.

BTW, it's probably not her cervix. The cervix can be really touchy, even in a very aroused women. More likely, you are either hitting her Anterior Fornix or her Posterior Fornix, depending on the angle-of-a-dangle. Both of the are pockets of stretchy awesome, lathered in nerve sauce, above and below the cervix, respectively. Note, if you drive into your wife before warming her up, you'll likely hit her cervix, and possibly pay for a divorce lawyer's Lexus. Once warmed up, if your deep and its great, AF or PF, probably.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

AandM said:


> ConanHub said:
> 
> 
> > That is good information about the cheesy performance enhancers. I'll give them a try.
> ...


Excellent stuff.

Thanks for the info on the numbers. I assumed that’s how they work but have no idea if it’s still possible to get there. Never tried it with anyone and no in person field reports.

The stuff about how our bodies fit together, right on. Two people fit together in their special way, based on both of their shapes. And on her time of month, how aroused she is, what angles, all you said. It’s a magical pairing and needs study to find all the best fits. The fits can change due to above factors, and that makes it even more fun because surprise! You can never totally know how the bodies will fit even after it working that way lots of times. Our bodies will keep us guessing for fun of their own.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

AandM said:


> Stay the hell away from the numbing ****. All it will do is force you to wear a condom over the _LIDOCAINE _and, assuming you can keep it up, ruin _*YOUR*_ orgasm.
> 
> What is your refractory period like? In the mornings (dark-thirty), I'll nail Mrs. AandM once for 5-10 minutes ( not including foreplay ), then 10-15 minutes later, for 1/2 hour or so of really hard, fast thrusting. Talking about eyes-rolling-in-the-back-of-the-head, whispering, god, **** AandM ( we have kids, ok? )!
> 
> ...


I wasn't going the numbing route because I would have to use a condom and that would spoil our mojo.

Appreciate the anatomy schooling and I always warm her way up before penetration and at the beginning of intercourse. She's a little gal.

My refractory period almost never comes into play because she needs to recover.

She always gets clit, gspot orgasms before intercourse so she is satisfied but giving her a PIVO is a personal goal that I have been working towards for a few years.

She has never had one. I will have to figure out how to keep the intensity of deep ravishment without losing it.

I'm basically just using her for my pleasure selfishly and that is what starts pushing her over the edge.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> I wasn't going the numbing route because I would have to use a condom and that would spoil our mojo.
> 
> Appreciate the anatomy schooling and I always warm her way up before penetration and at the beginning of intercourse. She's a little gal.
> 
> ...


Using her well is not necessarily selfish. Mrs. AandM likes to be taken, depending on the context.

Have you tried probing her (* using short, WELL TRIMMED and SANDED* ) fingers? Especially, if she is a petite lady, you can lightly feel for her cervix ( yes, btw, with a metric ****ton of foreplay, and tons of consent/also lube ), and then her anterior fornix above, and - presuming missionarish position - her posterior fornix, just below her cervix ( which should feel like a hard and rigid stop sign ). Light massaging and occasional light pushing, rubbing, and stretching . If it is uncomfortable, well, stop. Otherwise, go go go, and add another finger slowley and carefully.

As to gspot, use your fingers to find her ( again, assuming missionary ) spongy spot that should be n inch or two on the upper side of her vagina. Once you've established it, determine what position will work best to hit it. I know this sounds like a pancake recipe, but I've found that it helps. Also, the magic answer to gspot via PIVO is doggy. IMHO, that is.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> She always gets clit, gspot orgasms before intercourse so she is satisfied but giving her a PIVO is a personal goal that I have been working towards for a few years.
> 
> She has never had one. I will have to figure out how to keep the intensity of deep ravishment without losing it.


Have you heard of the concept of edging? This is where you get extremely aroused and sustain that for a long period of time WITHOUT allowing an orgasm to happen. Do this to your wife via foreplay. Then once you are ready for it to happen, don't allow her to and keep edging. Then once she becomes forceful with her need to orgasm, switch to PIV! Don't allow her to move and just be very gentle with placing a lot of pressure in just the right spot. If she tries to start moving, use your arms to hold her still and this will create a very intense frustration/pleasure dynamic. It is like the notion of a rocket taking off on a launch pad while being held in place until the booster rockets melt the launchpad and you get a catastrophic/pleasurable BOOM of an explosive PIVO! It is somewhat of a tantric-sex approach. 




























Then go for the performance-driven techniques and you will likely get her to a second PIVO. 

Use foreplay to edge, and keep all forms of stimulation extremely gentle with minimal contact to all of the erogenous zones (otherwise you will numb her). Less is more during edging.

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

badsanta said:


> Have you heard of the concept of edging? This is where you get extremely aroused and sustain that for a long period of time WITHOUT allowing an orgasm to happen. Do this to your wife via foreplay. Then once you are ready for it to happen, don't allow her to and keep edging. Then once she becomes forceful with her need to orgasm, switch to PIV! Don't allow her to move and just be very gentle with placing a lot of pressure in just the right spot. If she tries to start moving, use your arms to hold her still and this will create a very intense frustration/pleasure dynamic. It is like the notion of a rocket taking off on a launch pad while being held in place until the booster rockets melt the launchpad and you get a catastrophic/pleasurable BOOM of an explosive PIVO! It is somewhat of a tantric-sex approach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure it will work with my Mrs. She is tricky. If I edge her, she has a tendency to lose it and she doesn't get it back.

That might just work for a warm up session however. If she doesn't O, our next session is unusually hot because she is extra worked up.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I'm not sure it will work with my Mrs. She is tricky. * If I edge her, she has a tendency to lose it and she doesn't get it back.*
> 
> That might just work for a warm up session however. If she doesn't O, our next session is unusually hot because she is extra worked up.


That seems counter intuitive to edging? For example if you edge someone for say ten minutes and they are straining for an orgasm to happen, then yeah I could see loosing it and not getting it back. But if done correctly, the idea is to go slow, build slow, and for her to stay relaxed the whole time. Once she becomes unsettled due to reaching a high level of arousal, slow down and focus more on touching for relaxation with just intermittent touching for sustaining arousal. That process should be sustained for at least 30 minutes and keep going for up to an hour if possible. 

You also have to be careful not to let her achieve a hands-free orgasm. Those can be mild and create a sudden shift in arousal that then needs aggressive stimulation to be maintained. Or she might start having an orgasm and the process of shifting from edging over to PIV while that is happening is akin to performing a belly flop off the high dive into a swimming pool. You have to transition to PIV from a heightened state of arousal that is well before the orgasmic phase. But this heightened state is built up in such a way that it sits above the climax phase, so all you got to do is "Eddie the Eagle" it down the slope and over the edge!


----------

